
RIP Nagios. Hello Docker Shinken - rohit6223
http://www.rohit.io/blog/rip-nagios-hello-docker-shinken.html
======
preillyme
Can you use Thruk?

~~~
rohit6223
Yes. I also pushed a docker image with thruk pre-installed:
[https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/rohit01/shinken_thruk](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/rohit01/shinken_thruk)

